# McMullin survey



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Evan McMullin is running against Mike Lee as an independent. I’ve made no bones about how I feel about how anti-public land Mike Lee has been as a Senator. I would like to both see McMullins current public land policy, and have sportsmen influence his campaign. For the most part McMullin falls pretty far in line policy wise on the conservative side, but seems to have an open ear as well. Here is a survey from McMullin I received and I would encourage sportsmen to fill the survey out. In “issue priorities” I would encourage outdoorsmen to mention public lands staying multi-use and not being transferred. There’s also another section on the survey where you can give further comments as well. It would be nice to see a candidate run on multi-use and anti-transfer, as a show of stark contrast with the transfer and sale crowd.










Take Our Survey


Take The Survey The extremes in our political parties, along with the powerful interests in Washington, have gained far too much influence in our politics. That's why Evan McMullin is running for U.S. Senate as an independent who isn't beholden to powerful interest groups or party politics...



actionnetwork.org


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I took the survey. More of a solicitation for campaign donations than a survey, really, He seems more reasonable than Lee, but that's an incredibly low bar given Lee's aholeness. McMullin has positions on issues other than public lands that make supporting him impossible for me.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Love our public lands but right now I respect Senator Lee's clear Constitutional stance. Our country and her people are suffering right now. No country, no public lands!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

OriginalOscar said:


> Love our public lands but right now I respect Senator Lee's clear Constitutional stance. Our country and her people are suffering right now. No country, no public lands!


I didn't say I support Lee. Never have, never will. He's worthless. I support those who support public lands.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> Love our public lands but right now I respect Senator Lee's clear Constitutional stance. Our country and her people are suffering right now. No country, no public lands!


“I respect Lee’s extremely partisan nature” idk, he seems like the problem in Washington, not the solution every time he speaks.


----------

